# Is this German Shepherd purebred?



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I bough a German Shepherd puppy & she is 9 weeks old. I seen the mommy and daddy & everything but everyone is saying I have been scammed. My opinion her ears look to small but the rest she looks like avpurebred GSD. Also, she weighs 10 pounds & from the floor to the top of her back is 13 inches tall. I DESPERATELY need help!!  

9 weeks old photo by justinsmitherman20 | Photobucket


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

something looks off on the head and ears. I would say she's not a purebred. Do you have pictures of the parents? AKC papers? Where did you get her? Can I ask how much you paid? 

If she's not purebred, do you really care? She looks like she'll be a beauty. Where are you located at?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's really hard to tell from that picture, but it definitely _could_ be a purebred GSD. Where did you get her from? Can the breeder provide a pedigree?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

There is really no way to tell. Especially through pictures.

Did you buy her from a good breeder?

She's very cute.


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I got her off of someone who has owned and breed GSD for many years, I have heard nothing but good things about this breeder. I asked around & they said his dogs were in tip top condition. I paid a couple hundred for her, my guesses are another male dog got to where the female dog was & mated with her. Obviously, thats the only conclusion I can come up with. Then again I think she may be different and her face changes more when she gets older & her ears will randomly shoots up. No I dont care if shes mixed but it makes me extremely mad if the breeder knew that he lied to me & told me she was purebred! Therefore, I also paid a large amount for her!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe you went to a BYB, and therefore it is very likely this pup isn't purebred. The dogs may have been healthy, but that doesn't make the person honest or a good breeder.
A puppy from a trustworthy breeder is generally $1200-4500 depending on the bloodlines and type. 
Sorry, but your couple hundred was very likely spent on a mix. Regardless, she's adorable and should be just as loved!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A couple hundred dollars is not considered a "large amount" for a purebred GSD. Believe it or not, people will spend a couple THOUSAND dollars for a well-bred pup from a reputable breeder. So it's entirely possible your puppy could be crossbred; since you got her from a backyard breeder, anything could have happened. That said, she could indeed be purebred--it's hard to tell at this age. Her ears seem a bit small for a GSD, but otherwise, I don't see any obvious signs of another breed.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is very cute and I certainly am not an expert by any means, but her ears seem to be too small compared to other gsd pups. Regardless she is adorable, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with the ear comments. They are also up awfully early, but that may be due to their size.

I'd say she's a mix, but I couldn't say with what. Her ears look like Chow, but the resemblence ends there.

Just love her like you would any other dog, because she doesn't know the difference.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Whatever she is she is stinken CUTE!!! I do agree with the ears, it doesn't surprise me they are "up", (all my gsd's had their ears up some by 8 weeks, the rest by 10 weeks),,but they look kinda small for gsd ears..

She otherwise looks purebred to me, maybe she just has small ears??? Will be interesting to see how she turns out as she ages..


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The ears do look rather small for a German Shepherd.

What does mommy and daddy look like? Do either one have the same little ears?

The pup is only 9 weeks. Are there other pups in the litter? Did you see them?

If you WANTED a GSD, then it's not too late to return the dog, and go get a GSD. Owning a dog is a 10-15 year commitment. You have to be happy too. I'd hate to see you have any resentment towards the dog.

OTOH, the dog is cute, and if you're happy with the pup, I would keep her, and accept the fact that she may not be purebred.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you didn't pay a lot for her whether she's pure bred or not.
why didn't you do a little research before purchasing her?
with training and socializing she's going to be a good dog.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I was convinced Rocky wasn't a purebred until he was like 8 months old...I got him for 200 from a BYB and I was convinced they lied about the parents I saw

Puppy:


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Awww! $200 isn't a bad price, pure bred or not. She's a doll baby. 

Our breeder's pups go for $2000.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Many people told me my puppy wasn't pure bred when I got her. I saw both parents but my pup was 8 pounds at 3 months old! Tiny lol thing with bat ears and looked like a fox. She sure has come around. She's beautiful and absolutely pure bred. You'll never know unless you get proof from your breeder or until she grows up some. Here's pics of my girl. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Capone, your pup sure is turning into a beauty! She really did look odd (but cute) as a pup.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! She was ugly-cute LOL she was all boney but bloated at the same time. But I think she is just beautiful now <3


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

capone she is adorable!!!! Some puppies just have what I call, the uglies She is turning into a beautiful girl


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

shes cute but not purebred..looks like maybe got some husky in there with the ears and look of the face abit


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I was convinced Rocky wasn't a purebred until he was like 8 months old...I got him for 200 from a BYB and I was convinced they lied about the parents I saw
> 
> Puppy:


 Rocky looks purebred even as a puppy, why anyone would think he was mixed would be beyond me.

OP's puppy definitely looks mixed to me though.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Capone, your dog is gorgeous now, and irresistible as a puppy. I just want to kiss that little face.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The price doesn't matter, honestly. It doesn't make the dog and it's up to the person what to charge for their pups, a reputable breeder could GIVE Their puppies to approved homes, or sell them for thousands, it won't change the dogs or their purity. 


You're pup is beautiful, and hopefully grows up with a similarly beautiful temperament. I hope you stick around and post pictures as she grows!


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Price doesn't make a dog. I paid $600 for my *PUREBRED* German Shepherd from a reputable breeder out of Czech/W. German working lines. My pups ears were also up very early, 7 weeks actually. They also weren't overly huge which I believe is why they stood up so well, so early. Nothing wrong with that, doesn't mean she ain't purebred! My baby girl was also about the same size as your pup at that age, I last weighed her when she turned 9 months old (Been a couple weeks) and she was 63lb. 

I've seen some German Shepherds pups who have tiny ears like the OP's puppy, it happens with some dogs. Doesn't mean the ears won't eventually shoot up!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/149705-vet-says-his-ears-small.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/96996-ears-straight-up.html

There's two post to enjoy that I found on Google that comes up from this board. Guess many members here don't have "purebreds" because of their tiny ears as puppies if that is what you're going to base it off of. I think you guys are being way too harsh about things.


----------



## jockamo (Oct 25, 2012)

you have an absolutely beautiful puppy. purebred or not, it looks like you hit the jackpot!! good luck.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think the OP's pup may be purebred. My guys, and many of the Czech pups I have seen, have ears up at 5-6 weeks. Often these lines can have small triangular ears.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I agree with gagsd, I've seen a lot of Czech/West German pups when I was searching for mine with the same small ears. A litter mate of my pup had such small ears, but they grew up to be normal GSD ears.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

This looks very much like your pup.. (See Shaina's puppy pics)

Those little ears grew nicely 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...7128-show-me-your-then-now-4.html#post2705465


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

FWIW I'm not sure what I think about this dog, but my all black was definitely the runt of the litter and his ears were up around 9-10 weeks...


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> Thank you! She was ugly-cute LOL she was all boney but bloated at the same time. But I think she is just beautiful now <3


Yeah I was wondering about your pup the other day...has she ended up being a normal sized gsd?


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep i would say husky too,its the ears and eyes, but some say crosses are healthier, and she is so cute. That Rocky pup is fabulous


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

I think your puppy is so cute...I am sure it will grow up to be a very handsome boy. If it is going to bother you and make you constantly wonder if your pup is purebred though maybe you could get a canine DNA test. I believe you can purchase a kit and then send samples to a lab for the results. Maybe some other members have info about this if you think it is something you might consider doing. I think the one indisputable thing about your pup is just how cute it is and that either way it can grow up to be an awesome dog. Congrats! 

Brenda


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

DNA kits are not very accurate so I wouldn't necessarily believe the results. I'm sure as time goes on it will be easier to tell if your pup is purebred. Enjoy it!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

gagsd said:


> I think the OP's pup may be purebred. My guys, and many of the Czech pups I have seen, have ears up at 5-6 weeks. Often these lines can have small triangular ears.


I am pretty sure he is purebred too. Like are you blind?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I believe you went to a BYB, and therefore it is very likely this pup isn't purebred. The dogs may have been healthy, but that doesn't make the person honest or a good breeder.
> A puppy from a trustworthy breeder is generally $1200-4500 depending on the bloodlines and type.
> Sorry, but your couple hundred was very likely spent on a mix. Regardless, she's adorable and should be just as loved!


Not necessarily true. I got my girl from a byb and paid $160 saw both parents and she is a pure.  BYB are not always untrustworthy. But they are pretty stupid. Cause the most they will make would maybe? Be 300-350 idk. But The OP looks to be a husky mix the snout. is too short and her ears are way too small. At that age the puppy should have good size ears. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I honestly prefer small firm ears over huuuuuuge soft ones 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

she is full blooded! Her ears are huge now & you can tell by her facial features. There is no doubting she isnt! lol


----------



## Talevy (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you think my little Ella is pure breed?? 4 months old this week
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Egypt Shepherd Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

My dog is 75% pure (Sire EAS x GSD) Dam 100% GSD (but bred with her son)
and there is no real way to tell and she looks more like a GSD than my friend who has purebred

But as I am not going to breed from her it does not matter anyway

There are also lots of GSD here in Egypt which are apparently pure but they look questionable

I guess unless you are a breeder there is no way to tell


----------

